# 3d arrows



## indiana35 (Jun 21, 2006)

Used to shoot ACE 430's w/ 125 grain tips... they flew really flat. Found that they just carried out longer with less drop. Can't tell you why, just know our sight tapes got smaller.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Theres alot of difference in diameter between the two, I shot ACC 3-28/500 and went to ACE 430's and them ACE are like pencil leads lol they are itty bitty diameter, I know the biggest the ACE 430 was in the middle was .222 and .210 on the point end, Money wise I would stick with the ACC's I gained alot going from the Fatboys or reg carbon to the ACC but couldnt tell any difference between the ACE and ACC as far as points went and I would stress out when I shot first casue I didnt want anyone to break one of the high dollar suckers either, they arent as tough as a ACC, I know I read alot on here talking/argueing about they were or were'nt but I'll tell ya now they aint no where near as tough as a ACC, I am trying the new Flatlines out and so far I am happy but will probly go back to the ACC 3-28 before 3-D gets here


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

My opinion! Fat is where it's at!! I can replace alot of FatBoys for the cost of ACE's


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

Nitroboy said:


> Theres alot of difference in diameter between the two, I shot ACC 3-28/500 and went to ACE 430's and them ACE are like pencil leads lol they are itty bitty diameter, I know the biggest the ACE 430 was in the middle was .222 and .210 on the point end, Money wise I would stick with the ACC's I gained alot going from the Fatboys or reg carbon to the ACC but couldnt tell any difference between the ACE and ACC as far as points went and I would stress out when I shot first casue I didnt want anyone to break one of the high dollar suckers either, they arent as tough as a ACC, I know I read alot on here talking/argueing about they were or were'nt but I'll tell ya now they aint no where near as tough as a ACC, I am trying the new Flatlines out and so far I am happy but will probly go back to the ACC 3-28 before 3-D gets here


i know what you are saying about gaining points.i figure i gained about 3 yards between 20 and 50 yards. so my scores jumped a bunch due to tighter pin gaps and less critical yardage guess errors.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

Rootbeer LX said:


> My opinion! Fat is where it's at!! I can replace alot of FatBoys for the cost of ACE's


only if you are shooting marked 3d.if the ranges are unknown you would be much better off score wise with the smaller diameter shafts. if you have done the testing i have done you would know this already.try it your pin gaps get tighter witch means less critical of yardage judging and they cut the wind much better both cross wind and in your face wind.i have shot just about every fat arrow out there at one time or another.never shot on the plus 400 side at a asa pro-am untill i switched to 3-28 acc's.i just thought i might gain even more with ace's


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

1tiger said:


> only if you are shooting marked 3d.if the ranges are unknown you would be much better off score wise with the smaller diameter shafts. if you have done the testing i have done you would know this already.try it your pin gaps get tighter witch means less critical of yardage judging and they cut the wind much better both cross wind and in your face wind.i have shot just about every fat arrow out there at one time or another.never shot on the plus 400 side at a asa pro-am untill i switched to 3-28 acc's.i just thought i might gain even more with ace's


First off I have never shot a "marked" 3-D course in my life,second,I live in Alberta Canada where the wind is always blowing and third 280fps is the 280fps no matter what arrow you shoot. What I was getting at was that I like the fat shaft for it's line biting capability and have shot with alot of people shooting those knitting needles only to watch them switch,Hey!, I'm not saying not to use them,if you got the coin to shell out for them,go for it!!


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

Rootbeer LX said:


> First off I have never shot a "marked" 3-D course in my life,second,I live in Alberta Canada where the wind is always blowing and third 280fps is the 280fps no matter what arrow you shoot. What I was getting at was that I like the fat shaft for it's line biting capability and have shot with alot of people shooting those knitting needles only to watch them switch,Hey!, I'm not saying not to use them,if you got the coin to shell out for them,go for it!!


you ony think you are catching more lines with the fatter shafts,but the reality is that because the thinner shaft cuts the wind better and holds its speed better you should score better.if i had a dollar for every time someone said to me at a 3d target that if there arrow was only slightly bigger that they would have caught that low 12 ring. when if fact they would have only been even lowwer because there incorrect yardage guess would have only made that fatter arrow drop evn more.i have done all the tests and was suprised by the results because my ontaget2 software does not show quiet as big of a gap dirrerence in pins as my very intensive test did to find the perfect arrow . as i mentioned above i use the same wieght same foc,same fletch on all arrows. all the arrows wieghted in at 310-315 grains. fatbot400,fatboy 500 clx2-150, clx2-250 and clx line jammers and finally acc 3-28. the results showed that when all arrows where sited in at 20 yards and then shot at 50 yards using the 20 yard pin,that at 50 yards the 3-28 acc where 3-3.5 inches closer to the 20 yard goups then all the other arrows.my scores went up as a result of a tighter pin gap,which in turn allowed me to be off a little further with my yardage guess and still hit the twelve ring. maybe you should give it a try and see for yourself.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Intresting. I am going to follow this.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

If you are only shooting out to 35 or 40 yards will the slim flatter arrow help that much.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

hopperton said:


> if you are only shooting out to 35 or 40 yards will the slim flatter arrow help that much.


yes


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Rootbeer LX said:


> and third 280fps is the 280fps no matter what arrow you shoot.


You havent been around archery very long have you? Just wondering cause yes it maybe 280 at the bow but put a 300gr Fatboy and a 300gr ACC at 280 out of the bow and then shoot them at 50yds and see what you get, It will surprise the crap out of you, first off you will dead center the face of your chrono with that Fatboy so shoot it last.

I shot 3-28/500 A/C/C's at 325grs and easton Fatboy 500's at 305gr and they hit pretty close at 20yds but at 80yds there was 16" difference between the POI of the two, Oh yeah and they both shot 280 out of the bow, explain that with both being tuned to the bow


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

how much point weight you using in the Acc


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

1tiger said:


> you ony think you are catching more lines with the fatter shafts,but the reality is that because the thinner shaft cuts the wind better and holds its speed better you should score better.if i had a dollar for every time someone said to me at a 3d target that if there arrow was only slightly bigger that they would have caught that low 12 ring. when if fact they would have only been even lowwer because there incorrect yardage guess would have only made that fatter arrow drop evn more.i have done all the tests and was suprised by the results because my ontaget2 software does not show quiet as big of a gap dirrerence in pins as my very intensive test did to find the perfect arrow . as i mentioned above i use the same wieght same foc,same fletch on all arrows. all the arrows wieghted in at 310-315 grains. fatbot400,fatboy 500 clx2-150, clx2-250 and clx line jammers and finally acc 3-28. the results showed that when all arrows where sited in at 20 yards and then shot at 50 yards using the 20 yard pin,that at 50 yards the 3-28 acc where 3-3.5 inches closer to the 20 yard goups then all the other arrows.my scores went up as a result of a tighter pin gap,which in turn allowed me to be off a little further with my yardage guess and still hit the twelve ring. maybe you should give it a try and see for yourself.


Glad your results work for you. Because most of the top 3d pros will be shooting a fatter shaft for ASA for good reasons. I have disscussed this with several and everyone said there scores dropped with skinny shafts.
DB


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Glad your results work for you. Because most of the top 3d pros will be shooting a fatter shaft for ASA for good reasons. I have disscussed this with several and everyone said there scores dropped with skinny shafts.
> DB


I agree with you on this on DB. 

Not that I'm a pro or anything. But I shot the entire 3D season with Victory Nano's (small shaft). I shot okay, not great, not bad. Just middle of the pack. When I switched to a fat shaft I did catch more lines and I shot my highest score of the year. I believe fat shafts DO pay off in 3D just due to the nature of the event. 

If 3D were being held in the wide open wind swepts spaces like a FITA, then I think the small shafts would provide great benefit. But in the thick of it at shorter distances I just don't think it's as much of an impact. Especially if you can find a decent fat shaft and still pack a good amount of weight up front.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Glad your results work for you. Because most of the top 3d pros will be shooting a fatter shaft for ASA for good reasons. I have disscussed this with several and everyone said there scores dropped with skinny shafts.
> DB


DB I know it for a fact that levi has been shooting small shafts some this yr and winning with them, levi stop by and tell us the guys dont believe it


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> DB I know it for a fact that levi has been shooting small shafts some this yr and winning with them, levi stop by and tell us the guys dont believe it


I think I could actually look at some of the pictures and show you he doesnt shoot small diamentor shafts. I take notice at what guys shoot. Only time he may have shot a small shaft was Redding, Calif shoot. Levi long draw and no reason to shoot small shaft arrows. You can PM him and ask if you really want to know.
DB

I went and looked at his article in tournament archery magazine from this year and picture clearly shows a Goldtip Triple X. Article didnt show his set up.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> I think I could actually look at some of the pictures and show you he doesnt shoot small diamentor shafts. I take notice at what guys shoot. Only time he may have shot a small shaft was Redding, Calif shoot. Levi long draw and no reason to shoot small shaft arrows. You can PM him and ask if you really want to know.
> DB
> 
> I went and looked at his article in tournament archery magazine from this year and picture clearly shows a Goldtip Triple X. Article didnt show his set up.


Levi shot the 7595 pro hunters at Augusta, Redding, Kentucky, and the classic this year. im sure he shot them at some IBO events as well. There are several pics of him shooting the pro hunters at these events on archerynewsnow.com and even an article about him shooting them. He started shooting them in Augusta because he couldnt get his 3d bow to work for him and he had his green apex set up for redding with him. They seem to work for him but for me, I like to shoot the fattest shaft that I can. I shoot the Carbon Express X-jammer 27s. I have more confidence shooting a fatter arrow for ASA style 3d because of the low 12's and 14's being so close to an 8

Here is a link to an article about the Kentucky ASA and about levi's set-up:
http://www.archerynewsnow.com/ASAAUG10.html


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

3dshooter25 said:


> Levi shot the 7595 pro hunters at Augusta, Redding, Kentucky, and the classic this year. im sure he shot them at some IBO events as well. There are several pics of him shooting the pro hunters at these events on archerynewsnow.com and even an article about him shooting them. He started shooting them in Augusta because he couldnt get his 3d bow to work for him and he had his green apex set up for redding with him. They seem to work for him but for me, I like to shoot the fattest shaft that I can. I shoot the Carbon Express X-jammer 27s. I have more confidence shooting a fatter arrow for ASA style 3d because of the low 12's and 14's being so close to an 8
> Here is a link to an article about the Kentucky ASA and about levi's set-up:
> http://www.archerynewsnow.com/ASAAUG10.html


you are correct he has won some shoots with small gt arrows-Levi come on by and tell these guys they think i am crazy


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> you are correct he has won some shoots with small gt arrows-Levi come on by and tell these guys they think i am crazy


No crazy, Im well aware he shot the 75/95 arrows for awhile, not sure I would call them small diamentor. I hunt with them and they make a good size hole. But I took pictures of him shooting Fat shafts. If you had his draw why shoot small diamentor arrows at 50yrds? Only advantage would be the cut the wind better for sure. Compare a 75/95 arrow to ACE arrow and tell me which one is fat. IBO I would be shooting smaller diamentor arrows there for sure to gain the max. speed and flat arrow flight.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3dshooter25 said:


> Levi shot the 7595 pro hunters at Augusta, Redding, Kentucky, and the classic this year. im sure he shot them at some IBO events as well. There are several pics of him shooting the pro hunters at these events on archerynewsnow.com and even an article about him shooting them. He started shooting them in Augusta because he couldnt get his 3d bow to work for him and he had his green apex set up for redding with him. They seem to work for him but for me, I like to shoot the fattest shaft that I can. I shoot the Carbon Express X-jammer 27s. I have more confidence shooting a fatter arrow for ASA style 3d because of the low 12's and 14's being so close to an 8
> 
> Here is a link to an article about the Kentucky ASA and about levi's set-up:
> http://www.archerynewsnow.com/ASAAUG10.html


It was North Caralina where he made the change. There a good reason these guys win! Six sense!


Levi words

Saturday morning we were getting ready to shoot 
and something hadn't been right," Levi said. "I 
can't really figure out what it is, but I just wasn't

"Actually when we fired our last arrow and started walking out it started to sprinkle," Levi said. "In the shoot off it 
rained pretty good. I remember one target, the mountain lion I was aiming at it and there was a stream of water 
coming off the umbrella onto my bow arm while I was at full draw aiming."
Through all the elements Levi was able to hold onto his lead. Going into the final target all he needed was an 8 to 
win and that is exactly what he got. 
"I just misjudged it," Levi said of the final target which he shot from up in the stands. "It was like a 49 yard standing 
bear. I thought 47 was the number and aimed at the 12. 
It hit about an inch under the 12. I didn't hit far from where I was aiming."
Even though Levi has won some serious money this season he is not content and feels that archery can grow into a 
larger sport with larger purses. 
"I would love to see more money in it from the organizations," Levi said. "The organizations are really lacking 
motivation. That is my opinion. If it wasn't for the bow manufacturers the sport wouldn't even be alive."
The green Apex finally met its match in Metropolis, Ill when Levi finished in fifth place to Jeff Hopkins first win of 
the season. We'll have to watch and see which bow Levi finishes the year with. 


feeling comfortable with my bow at all so at 9:30 I went to the truck and got my Redding setup and shot my 
hunting arrows all weekend out of it. Shooting 75/95s out of it all weekend."This was at 9:30AM before he was to be 
at his shooting stake for his 10:00AM shooting time.
The "Redding Setup" was a Mathews Apex bow and skinny hunting arrows rather than the normal fat shafts that 
Levi shoots for 3D. 
Of course the change was good as Levi won. He then traveled to Redding, Ca and won the Redding Trail Shoot


----------



## Douger (Feb 9, 2003)

Is there any truth to the rumor that Easton has created a new carbon fat shaft 3D arrow??? I'd sure like to know the specs on it.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

DB a triple x beside a 75/95 is that a small shaft


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> DB a triple x beside a 75/95 is that a small shaft


Diffiantly but nothing like an ACE small. 75/95 is a hunting arrow and most hunting are not considered small.
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

well i doubt we will see levi shooting Ace for 3D


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> well i doubt we will see levi shooting Ace for 3D


Leftwhich shot ACE last year. Levi shot his hunting arrow. Good hunting arrow and why I use them for hunting. They do shoot great. Levi an amazing archer. Guy mention something about Levi shooting a squirell at 42yrds on a bet. I wouldnt bet against him!
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Leftwhich shot ACE last year. Levi shot his hunting arrow. Good hunting arrow and why I use them for hunting. They do shoot great. Levi an amazing archer. Guy mention something about Levi shooting a squirell at 42yrds on a bet. I wouldnt bet against him!
> DB


No Way I would bet against Levi, He has shot our range some and he just sets it on fire, he is like a machine!


----------



## Douger (Feb 9, 2003)

Douger said:


> Is there any truth to the rumor that Easton has created a new carbon fat shaft 3D arrow??? I'd sure like to know the specs on it.


Nevermind.......I found them....NICE


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Douger said:


> Nevermind.......I found them....NICE


Well where did you find them.


----------



## Douger (Feb 9, 2003)

Easton "Full Bore". 27 series size shafts, 350 spine, 8.3 grains per inch. Or something like that. The new ad was on facebook.


----------



## Joshua Erbe (Nov 2, 2010)

At 3d nationals this year it was about 30mph winds but i believe dan mcarthy was shooting 2312's, not sure if that was the correct shaft but i know he was shooting the x7 colbalt shafts.


----------

